# Decsion to make



## rickbb (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm helping to clean out a doctors office and will get about 200 lbs. of used x-ray film for free.

The question is, sell it or try to recover the silver. From posts here I see I can expect appx 10 oz per 100 lbs., at 19.59 per oz thats $195 per 100 lb.

I've looked all over the interweb and can only get the "call for quote" on companies buying film, several emails to their "contact us" bounce back as undeliverable.

So, anyone know what the current value of used x-ray film is?

If there isn't much difference I'll be selling as opposed to trying to recover it myself.

Although I would like to try, something about seeing that shiny button at the end. :lol:


----------



## squarecoinman (Jun 26, 2013)

rickbb said:


> I'm helping to clean out a doctors office and will get about 200 lbs. of used x-ray film for free.
> 
> The question is, sell it or try to recover the silver. From posts here I see I can expect appx 10 oz per 100 lbs., at 19.59 per oz thats $195 per 100 lb.
> 
> ...




Hi rickbb, x-ray film is great fun as you will end with the shiny button at the end, But it is also a lot of work and 200 LBs is not enough to set up any thing really big
If you want to go for the money I would sell small package on ebay something like 2 lbs + a small guide with pictures. a kind of how to guide. ( I could help you with a simple guide / photo´s ) Of course it takes longer but you will make a lot more money. 
If you would sell the 200 lbs in Europe ( where i am ) to a factory you would get between 80 and 230 us. Depending on what film ( last years prices ) 
I am sure that some of the more experienced Members will know a current US price that may be more spot on. 


kind regards squarecoinman


----------



## CBentre (Jun 26, 2013)

rickbb said:


> I'm helping to clean out a doctors office and will get about 200 lbs. of used x-ray film for free.
> 
> The question is, sell it or try to recover the silver. From posts here I see I can expect appx 10 oz per 100 lbs., at 19.59 per oz thats $195 per 100 lb.
> 
> ...




Hey rickbb, just a small word of advice. You may want to ask the doctor for a written consent if you are going to sell, this will help you in case of any legal liabilities if peoples personal x-rays are being distributed to the public or a third party.


----------



## squarecoinman (Jun 27, 2013)

CBentre said:


> rickbb said:
> 
> 
> > I'm helping to clean out a doctors office and will get about 200 lbs. of used x-ray film for free.
> ...




OT2B that is some very good advice, I always remove the personal information of the X-rays before I even leave the hospital with them, this is the agreement I have with the hospital. 


scm


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 27, 2013)

If it's common developed silver halide (rare earth) medical x-ray, the average silver content should be about 10 oz/100#. If dryview is mixed in, it probably will be less. If you sell it to a film refiner, you'll probably get about 65%-70% of the value. If you sell to a middleman buyer, it will be less. Even so, you'll be money ahead by not processing it yourself.


----------



## rickbb (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I do have permission to dispose of them, and I'm stripping all info. It was on the jackets there was nothing on the film to identify anyone.

It is all old school rare earth film, some of it is over 10 years old, and I've found a buyer at $1 a pound.

;-)


----------

